# Beloved boy died two months ago. Guilty about new cat



## JamesP1701 (Sep 15, 2017)

My beloved Toby - very much MY cat, (to the jealousy of my wife) and my best friend died just before Easter. 

he had a slipped disc and his legs were giving him some jip. He had surgery which went fine but then he died during recovery. An absolutely awful time and I’ve beaten myself up so much about having the surgery etc. 

Have more or less come to terms with it now but still raw. 

Our beautiful girl, Millie, has not been the same since he died and we think she’s lonely - she’s never been without a companion. A friend of ours has just had a litter and we’ve adopted a beautiful little boy called Oscar. He’s adorable, however I am feeling really guilty. I know I haven’t replaced Toby (and never could) but can’t feel like I’ve moved on from him too soon - almost like I’ve dishonoured his memory. 

Daft I know but just needed to share.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am sure if you were to ask Toby he would say please give another kitty a kind and loving home that you gave me.
The picture of the Boy in my picture. I lost him at the age of 3 years and within about 10 days i got another one to love. It was the only thing that could stop me from crying.
We also had another cat who was missing him so much.
So at the end of the Day our Home now is a very Happy place.
Nobody will replace Harley and like Toby no one will replace him.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

I think that, by giving another pet a home you are honouring the fact that Toby showed you how great having a cat is.


----------

